# Hey girls



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

Any of you have any thoughts on the pyrahna ammo (s), I'm 140 lbs, 5'5". I'm thinking about getting this boat for it's all around style. Thinking about taking it down the Grand in March. questions:

Is it comfortable?
can it surf?
can it haul gear?

I'm also looking at the recoil (m)

Thanks


----------



## SilverBullet (Jul 18, 2008)

*Idea*

I know that a few of the female staff at CKS have paddled the Ammo and Recoil as their Big water boats. You should give em' a call ask them for their thoughts. The Ammo's cool because you can still surf and play a bit, but have the creek boat style volume there when you need it. Comfy too...Lots of foot room.

Check out the new Med. Pyranha Z.One. It looks like a great GC boat. Long, fast and a great surfer.
Pyranha Z.One Whitewater Kayak Review | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

Bettsie in Gunny loves her's and was tearing it up in it last season. It is hole bait sometimes thought so be on your toes. She was surfing the hell out of the upper Taylor at every chance.


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*AMMO - Small*

Sorry to intrude ladies, but I have the Ammo "S". I'm not a chick, but I'm very similar in dimensions, and I love my boat!! I've taken it down some not so steep creeks (eleven mile/ foxton, etc.) and a little big water (westwater/shoshone), and it handles very well when I can stay in it!! I think the boat handles great in the water, but the driver could be more on their game (me)!!:mrgreen: Ha Haaa!!

It surfs for sure! NOT a playboat though!! For gear, sacrifice the floats, and you have lots of room! I still use floats because I'm a "SWIMMER", at least I was!! (hopefully I can redeem myself this season!! Ha Haa!!) The boat is wide though, compared to other's I have sat in! Demo one first!! 

Go to Golden River Sports, or any other Pyranha dealer and see if they have a small Ammo for demo. The medium is too big for you, unless your gonna pack that sucker down!! Then you might have weight issues?? 

Definitely try one!!

Cheers!!!

-Nick


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

I got the medium Ammo last year. I am 5'9" and 150 pounds with a 33" inseam. Previously, I was paddling my kingpin exclusively for all runs. Although I did some highwater in the kingpin, I was looking for a boat that would open up more rivers for me. The Ammo did that. 

It took a lot of tinkering for me to get the outfitting right. It wasn't until I moved the seat all the way up (fairly late in the season) that I began to be happy with my choice. When I was "driving the boat from the back" at high water, I got surfed quite a bit which at times lead me astray. I had to add lots of padding on the seat and at the knees to have good contact and control of the boat. I did not find the boat to be "hole bate". In fact my friend watched me work out of a hole at high water on the Numbers (that I got surfed into) and he swore that I wouldn't have gotten out in a creek boat. I think the boat is perfect for our Colorado runs like from four-mile on Lower Boulder Creek, Lawson/Dumont, Upper Clear Creek, Black Rocks, the Big Thompson from Drake. It was a great boat for those runs, not that my performance always indicated it! 

The boat is slow, so you might like a faster boat on the Grand. I paddled Liquid Logic Remix in Chile, and learned to really like the speed of that boat and the outfitting is ready to go.


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks SueCherry!!

good to hear from chicks that paddle. question for ya, I'm lookin at the jackson fun. I'm 5'5" 130-135 lbs on a good day. Want something that plays well, that runs rivers, you know anything about that boat?


----------



## SueCherry (Aug 21, 2006)

I demoed the Fun and liked it. It is considered as a river runner with play. Here is a link to a trip report from the Jackson web page about taking play boats in the canyon.

Jackson Kayak - Kayak News, Kayak Photos, Kayak Videos and Kayak Stories

Sounds great for a summer trip when you want to be wet.

You are quite a bit smaller than I am. You may want the 2Fun.


----------

